# Crazy Fast Shipping from Canon



## danski0224 (Jul 3, 2013)

I ordered a refurb 600ex-RT yesterday around 4 and it showed up this morning via FedEx at around 9.

Came from Wisconsin, so they must have thrown it on a truck right away.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm always pleased with their quick shipping. Maybe not quite that fast, but always fast. Also, I like that they use Fed Ex and I can change the delivery to pick it up at a Kinko's nearby. Saves the hassle of having to have someone at home to sign for it.


----------



## distant.star (Jul 4, 2013)

.
I want to know how you found one in stock. I've been looking for a week or two, and it's never in stock. You must have found the lucky minute.

My fastest ever shipping experience was with a computer software program in 1993. I ordered it a 2AM from a place near Columbus, OH. At 9:30 AM a FexEx driver knocked on my door and handed it to me. Amazing what can happen when you combine credit cards and jet aircraft!


----------



## danski0224 (Jul 7, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> I want to know how you found one in stock. I've been looking for a week or two, and it's never in stock. You must have found the lucky minute.
> 
> My fastest ever shipping experience was with a computer software program in 1993. I ordered it a 2AM from a place near Columbus, OH. At 9:30 AM a FexEx driver knocked on my door and handed it to me. Amazing what can happen when you combine credit cards and jet aircraft!



I signed up for the email alert at canon price watch. As soon as I got the email, I purchased from my phone. It took a while to navigate all the steps and I thought I'd miss out, but it worked out.


----------



## RGF (Jul 17, 2013)

unfocused said:


> I'm always pleased with their quick shipping. Maybe not quite that fast, but always fast. Also, I like that they use Fed Ex and I can change the delivery to pick it up at a Kinko's nearby. Saves the hassle of having to have someone at home to sign for it.



Mine arrived in Chicago area 1 or 2 days latter.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 23, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> I want to know how you found one in stock. I've been looking for a week or two, and it's never in stock. You must have found the lucky minute.
> 
> My fastest ever shipping experience was with a computer software program in 1993. I ordered it a 2AM from a place near Columbus, OH. At 9:30 AM a FexEx driver knocked on my door and handed it to me. Amazing what can happen when you combine credit cards and jet aircraft!



Mine was ordering a router interface card from California. An hour later it was delivered... and I was 3800 kilometers, 3 time zones, and one international border away...


----------

